#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  como configurar 2 links em 1 mesma RB 750??

## erzix

Já to ficando loco a uns dias aqui que não consigo botar para funcionar 2 links que tenho no momento!
alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?

30 mega cada.. não teria que estar me dando 60 megas as duas se tivesse funcionando?

----------


## davidmilfont

Balanceamento não somam os links amigo. o que você pode fazer é um loadbalance,ou seja, vc vai fazer downloads com 30MB,mas o seu tráfego vai trabalhar como se tivesse 60MB.

----------


## Batmam

Ou vc pode também colocar metade dos seus clientes para saírem pelo link 1 e a outra metade para o link2

----------


## unibraz

Como configurar 2 link na mesma rb? Amigos tenho uma rb-1100-ah recebendo hoje um link DEDICADO IP FIXO, gostaria de colocar junto mais um link da NET-VIRTUA IP DINAMICO, uso o MK-AUTH autenticando os clientes em PPPoE, como devo fazer? Teria como postar as regras. Obrigado

----------


## Reinan

> Como configurar 2 link na mesma rb? Amigos tenho uma rb-1100-ah recebendo hoje um link DEDICADO IP FIXO, gostaria de colocar junto mais um link da NET-VIRTUA IP DINAMICO, uso o MK-AUTH autenticando os clientes em PPPoE, como devo fazer? Teria como postar as regras. Obrigado


Postar as regras ? que isso amigo achei que era pra ajudar e não pra fazer pra você, se for a segunda opção pode contratar um consultor, ou talvez acha um aqui bem disposto a ajudar, bem disposto mesmoooooo

----------


## esouza20

pessoal eu to com algumas duvidas,eu estou com 2 link dedicado gvt de 100 megas que vem por 2 fibras eu gostaria de agregar esses link nesse switch SG 2404 MR - Switch Gerenciável 24 portas Gigabit Ethernet + 4 portas Mini-GBIC compartilhadas ,sera que funciona bem funçao de agregação de links dele.

----------


## alexrock

> pessoal eu to com algumas duvidas,eu estou com 2 link dedicado gvt de 100 megas que vem por 2 fibras eu gostaria de agregar esses link nesse switch SG 2404 MR - Switch Gerenciável 24 portas Gigabit Ethernet + 4 portas Mini-GBIC compartilhadas ,sera que funciona bem funçao de agregação de links dele.


Amigo, link aggregation (Lacp) é camada 2, loadbalance camada 3, não tem nada a ver um com o outro...

----------


## unibraz

Me expressei mal: gostaria de saber se vale apena investir no Roteador Tp-link Tl-r480t+ 4 Wan + *Load Balance* Até 4 Links para fazer o loadbalance ou adquirir uma RB para isso.

----------


## grande999

me add no skype ke te ajudo vei...

skype: vandremoura

----------


## lourena

Boa pergunta, estou com a mesma duvida pois me ofereceram estas 2 opções para fazer load balance:

1-Load Balance Tl-R470T Router Tp-Link Até 4 link
2-Routerboard RB750GL Mikrotik Nivel 4 10/100/1000

No meu caso tenho 2 links
Aguardo sugestões

----------


## Batmam

Com certeza eu iria de RB 750gl
e colocava a metade dos clientes para saírem pelo uns dos link e outra mentade para o outro

Se precisar de ajuda...segue meu skype: netvida1

----------


## lourena

> Com certeza eu iria de RB 750gl
> e colocava a metade dos clientes para saírem pelo uns dos link e outra mentade para o outro
> 
> Se precisar de ajuda...segue meu skype: netvida1


Amigo, no meu caso a única utilidade que quero é para ter estabilidade do sinal caso um cair ou der algum problema...nesse caso iria com 750gl messmo assim?

Vou explicar melhor....eu quero acessar ao meu servidor pelo acesso remoto "sempre" por isso quero colocar 2 internet chegando ao servidor....uma delas com ip fixo.....a outra teria que ter ip fixo tambem?

----------


## Pupa

> Amigo, no meu caso a única utilidade que quero é para ter estabilidade do sinal caso um cair ou der algum problema...nesse caso iria com 750gl messmo assim?
> 
> Vou explicar melhor....eu quero acessar ao meu servidor pelo acesso remoto "sempre" por isso quero colocar 2 internet chegando ao servidor....uma delas com ip fixo.....a outra teria que ter ip fixo tambem?



como nosso amigo ai encima jah falou o melhor eh vc contratar um consultor mesmo posso fazer isso para vc amigo eh por um custo nada abisurdo :d

----------


## davidmilfont

Procure um bom consultor amigo e de preferência que saiba escrever de forma correta o português que é o cartão de visita de um bom profissional.

----------


## Pupa

> Procure um bom consultor amigo e de preferência que saiba escrever de forma correta o português que é o cartão de visita de um bom profissional.


ata virou forum de portugues aqui agora dicerto

----------


## davidmilfont

> ata virou forum de portugues aqui agora dicerto



Desculpe amigo,mas não entendi o que escreveu.
Acredito que qualquer profissional,não importando a área em que atua tem obrigação de mostrar uma boa aparência em tudo,inclusive um bom português.

----------


## Pupa

> Boa pergunta, estou com a mesma duvida pois me ofereceram estas 2 opções para fazer load balance:
> 
> 1-Load Balance Tl-R470T Router Tp-Link Até 4 link
> 2-Routerboard RB750GL Mikrotik Nivel 4 10/100/1000
> 
> No meu caso tenho 2 links
> Aguardo sugestões


vc pode fazer de duas maneira load balance por pcc juntando os links ou pode usar balanciamento rederecionando alguns site para diferentes links como arquivos etc ... com isso da de fazer que quando o link 1 venha a falha seija assundo pelo link b eh vice eh versa sem problema algum qualquer coisa da um toque podemo trocar ideas abraço

----------

